# rear storage boxes



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all ive tried looking for a rear storage box for a suzuki king 750axi without any luck? is there a good site, that has alot of selection? im looking for somthing to use ice fishing,perhaps with a fuel cell? ive googled about 20 different terms and i cant seem to find what im looking for or anything close to it? any help would be great thanks in advance!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Try www.cabelas.com or www.sportsmansguide.com or www.basspro.com or www.gandermountain.com The plano is a good one and goes on sale for $119 around Xmas.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Try the Coleman website, I think they are a online distributer for Mad Dog ATV Accessories. I get Email blasts from them, and they always seems to have some pretty good deals. Bass Pro in Auburn Hills had some large Plano Boxes on sale towards the end of the ice fishing season but I'd imagine they are all gone now, pretty heavy duty and a steal, I think they were on sale for $ 39.99


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

beats workin said:


> hey all ive tried looking for a rear storage box for a suzuki king 750axi without any luck? is there a good site, that has alot of selection? im looking for somthing to use ice fishing,perhaps with a fuel cell? ive googled about 20 different terms and i cant seem to find what im looking for or anything close to it? any help would be great thanks in advance!


If you can work with wood, its pretty easy to make something that will work, and you can make it to fit your needs. I looked at a number of manufactured boxes and nothing seemed to fit my needs. So, I made my own and also two additional sets for my regular ice fishing friends.

Now, I'm far from being a carpenter but, it wasn't that hard even designing them. Everything was built from 1x12 pine, except of the top of the wider box. One box has two different sections, the smaller one is where I keep baits, lures, line, long nose pliers, tape measure, etc. The larger section is where I store the Velixar and thermos. It works great to put my helmet in and keeps it out of the weather. In the large box, I put broom holders on the top to hold my jigging rods. Tipups, etc. for the remainder of the box. I also built a platform on the back of the boxes to hold my minnow bucket. A good wood sealer and its ready to go.

Because I ride to the lake, which sometimes can be as much as 13 miles one way, I did add an additional tail light to the back of the minnow bucket holder. I was able to splice a couple connectors together so that both the quad light and the extra light both worked off the single plug.


----------



## pintuckeyice (Jan 1, 2011)

take a look at otters web site they make some really nice boxes. they also have some really nice stuff to go on them like fuel tanks and auger racks.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all i ended up buying from sportsmans guid site , i got a swisher rear storage box , which for me will work great , and also a drop down rear "gate" that extends off the rack. and that to will work good , i have mounted them both and its "PREMO"!! , also for anyone who is wondering, i asked the usual questions before i bought the rig. and still had questions, i bought an 08 suz 750 K.Q and used it so far to plow the drive a few times worked great but the real; test for me was last weekend (food plot time) and i might ad ,,,,un-sprayed,,, so the sod was thick and green, i have a type of drag, tined implement thats adjustable, hooked directly to the rig with a 3/8 inch or so coated cable and d-rings and it actually pulled it apart,the cable?!! the cable might have been older but holy sheet!! thats what i said i am more than happy so far with the unit and the only thing i have done is add accesories and i t p mud lites to the rear tires!! the torqu is fenominal and the ride is great and its goes as fast as i want it to no probs, so far up to 45 mph, fast enough for me !! hope i have helped!! stay safe and good luck


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Its amazing what the larger size machines will do. I did pretty much the same thing with an acre this spring. A buddy loaned me his 2 section 8' disc and a 4' section of drag. I hooked them both up together and pulled them both with my 800efi and broke up that ground. It hasn't been broke up since the '30's' AND NEVER HAD TO USE 4X4! Sure is a huge difference from my little 400. Glad you found the accessories you needed.


----------



## Articatman (Jun 13, 2011)

Try Tractor Supply Thats where I got Mine About $30 Just don't ask for atv


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure what your after but Otter has the Monster Box. That thing looks like a beast.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

adam bomb said:


> Not sure what your after but Otter has the Monster Box. That thing looks like a beast.


That's no doubt, the Monster of all manufactured boxes!


----------

